# Milwaukee finish sprayer> Reviews??



## ecopainter (Mar 15, 2009)

I recently looked at the Milwaukee (spelling), finish sprayer at HD. I am used to my Graco 395 Finish Pro, but can always use a portable machine that I don't have to worry about as much. Any reviews would be appreciated.


----------



## Adamspaintmfg (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't know much about the pump, but the gun is a carbon copy of a Graco G15 air assist gun.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

See our review at:

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/milwaukee-airless-finefinish-hvlp-turbine-8334/

Works ok, as an airless unit but they way it is build right now it is more a DIY unit. Like the gun though.


----------



## Andrew M (Feb 14, 2010)

When it was on sale a while back I called and there are very few parts if any available for repair, no pump parts, that is not good. NO gun parts at all, so it is not the same as the Graco gun. It os a DIY unit, I have had good results with the CAP spray Wagner but it not that easy to clean. I use it as a conversion gun too.

I would not buy it unless you want a throw away if it breaks rig.


----------

